
Show HN: Rendevu – Keep up with everything your team is doing across all apps - jakemmarsh
Hi HN! We’re Jake and Akshay, co-founders of Rendevu (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rendevu.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rendevu.co</a>).<p>In our experience, as teams grow it gets increasingly difficult for everyone to stay in the loop  while also easily finding all of the information that they need to continue executing.<p>Some teams try to solve this issue with tools like Slack, but the synchronous nature of a chat app result in members of the team often missing or losing files and information. The chat interface also does not easily support two-way interactions with your other tools.<p>At the core, the focus of the app is this full synchronization in both directions between Rendevu and your other apps (Asana, Figma, Slack, Trello). In the feed, for example, when you post a file from Google Drive we’ll automatically bring over all discussion on the file in real-time. Conversely, when you leave a comment or reply on Rendevu, it will also be propagated back to the file. Any time you’re tagged in a comment, or assigned a Trello card, or Asana task, Rendevu will pull in a list of aggregated action items, so you can stay on top of all of your to-dos.<p>We’re currently in a free beta for anyone that wants to try it out, and we’re looking for any and all feedback from you guys. Also let us know if there’s any specific app integration that would make Rendevu useful for you!<p>(Please note that we currently only support logging in via G Suite, sorry for any inconvenience!)<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rendevu.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rendevu.co</a>
======
dgfalsdfg
This is sick! I hate tracking all of these apps separately

~~~
jakemmarsh
Glad to hear the issue resonates with you! Let us know if you have any
feedback or questions.

